# DNP sides



## JankyClown (Aug 3, 2013)

Just a quick question, as spring's coming up I've jumped back on the dnp wagon. Only problem is, I've always found myself, no matter the brand, shiitting like a bengal baby when I'm on the stuff. I imagine it's due to the fact dnp raises body temperature. But it's annoying having to increase my daily toilet trips 3-fold and having an ass that feels like it's a tap half the time.Is there anything I can take to counteract this?


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

yes. take a lower dose.

125mg/day or eod. It's pretty simple if you don't mind being on it a big longer and not in a rush.


----------



## sw2012 (Jun 5, 2012)

Take some Imodium that may help you


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Increase daily toilet trips 3 fold = 3 trips? or 6 or 9 ?

How many trips is a standard day?

If your cutting hence the DNP then I imagine your a once a day kinda guy, if so 3 times aint a big deal. Stock up on andrex and soldier on


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

The first three time I run it fine bar the sweat etc the usual stuff, last time I run it I ended up with nose bleeds and hives, worrying as hell


----------



## JankyClown (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm taking a dump about 4-5 times a day now. Used to be once. Thanks for the advice guys.



havering said:


> The first three time I run it fine bar the sweat etc the usual stuff, last time I run it I ended up with nose bleeds and hives, worrying as hell


Try Benadryl.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

agentmrbean said:


> yes. take a lower dose.
> 
> *125mg/day or eod*. It's pretty simple if you don't mind being on it a big longer and not in a rush.


For future reference for you, you would be better off with Clen if you plan 125mg EOD

For every 100mg of DNP, it gives a 10% boost in metabolic rate

If you took this every other day, it would be about a 5% increase

Where as Clen is around an 8%-10% boost


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

JankyClown said:


> I'm taking a dump about 4-5 times a day now. Used to be once. Thanks for the advice guys.
> 
> Try Benadryl.


Yeah I got some in the end, cleared up the hives and itching, never been so worried, thank goodness it was only up near my crotch would of been fun to trying to explain it, if anyone noticed it


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

havering said:


> Yeah I got some in the end, cleared up the hives and itching, never been so worried, thank goodness it was only up near my crotch would of been fun to trying to explain it, if anyone noticed it


I got hives too when I was running DNP before...

I was experimenting with higher doses for research and curiosity purposes; and I had run 500mg for 14 days, then 750mg, but nearing the 21 day mark I broke out in hives literally everywhere

I ceased the DNP immediately, and took one 4 hour Piriton, every 4 hours. Stopped ridiculously itching in about 2 days, hives completely went in another 2-3

I was debating whether to go to A+E for a Hydrocotizone injection as that shuts down the immune system temporarily, as it's the immune system that causes the hives. Decided to wait for them to go because they would ask what has caused it, and they probably wouldn't have gave me one unless my throat was about to swell up.

I still have run DNP a good amount since then, but only at a dosage at 250mg which has provided only good results

Here are the pictures of the hives I had:


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Echo said:


> I got hives too when I was running DNP before...
> 
> I was experimenting with higher doses for research and curiosity purposes; and I had run 500mg for 14 days, then 750mg, but nearing the 21 day mark I broke out in hives literally everywhere
> 
> ...


Holy **** that looks painful, I just was in bed one night all of sudden I couldn't stop scratching.

Woke up next morning cover in hives, was like oh god! Googled it and tons of people had gone hospital with hives from dnp, no way was I doing that so went and got the strongest bendryl I could find and it cleared in a few days, was so worried was like can't go hospital, wore joggers in the gym to hide it.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

JankyClown said:


> Just a quick question, as spring's coming up I've jumped back on the dnp wagon. Only problem is, I've always found myself, no matter the brand, shiitting like a bengal baby when I'm on the stuff. I imagine it's due to the fact dnp raises body temperature. But it's annoying having to increase my daily toilet trips 3-fold and having an ass that feels like it's a tap half the time.Is there anything I can take to counteract this?


if you are on more that 50-100g of carbs a day this will adversely affect the number of trips made. :lol: Through various experiments I know if I do something like have a big bowl of crunchy nut cornflakes, then its time to put the loo roll in the fridge. keeping the carbs complex and low means its is not a lot more then normal for me.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

Echo said:


> For future reference for you, you would be better off with Clen if you plan 125mg EOD
> 
> For every 100mg of DNP, it gives a 10% boost in metabolic rate
> 
> ...


Well, the point of the EOD phase is to build up your tolerance to DNP *slowly* and eventually work your way to 125mg/ed 250mg/ed, etc.

Some people (especialy women) just can't start off at 125mg/ed and the sides are just god awful. There are even people here who couldn't handle 125mg/ed. My philosophy is always start off slow, and ramp up when you feel sides are very little. I learned this trick from Concilator.

Everyone's tolerance is different. 125mg/eod doesn't mean you can't be at 250mg/ed within 3 months. Unf. everyone is impatient and wants to lose as fast as possible 

I agree with you on clen/ephedra, though the shakes/high heart rate on clen is very annoying. For OP, i would suggest either lowering dosage or just living with it. Multiple visits a day to bathroom ain't that bad of a side effect compared to the other side effects


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

agentmrbean said:


> the point of the EOD phase is to build up your tolerance to DNP *slowly* and eventually work your way to 125mg/ed 250mg/ed, etc.
> 
> Some people (especialy women) just can't start off at 125mg/ed and the sides are just god awful. There are even people here who couldn't handle 125mg/ed. My philosophy is always start off slow, and ramp up when you feel sides are very little.
> 
> Everyone's tolerance is different. 125mg/eod doesn't mean you can't be at 250mg/ed within 3 months. Unf. everyone is impatient and wants to lose as fast as possible


I see where your coming from, however,

When you said above 'build up your tolerance', DNP is a systematic poison which means a tolerance cannot be built up, and as the dose increases, so do the sides. I think you mean for the user to learn to how to deal with the side effects?

You will not feel 125mg with EOD dosing, it's just too little DNP to have any little effect. As I said, the user would have better results with Clen, if the user was going to stick to 125 EOD dosing

Any lower than 125mg ED, and your just wasting DNP. Each to their own though...


----------



## Nicolegirl (Feb 20, 2014)

Oops sorry posted in the wrong thread


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

Echo said:


> I see where your coming from, however,
> 
> When you said above 'build up your tolerance', DNP is a systematic poison which means a tolerance cannot be built up, and as the dose increases, so do the sides. I think you mean for the user to learn to how to deal with the side effects?
> 
> ...


The problem is, even at 125mgED, some folks just have HORRIBLE sides and can't even take it.

If they take 125mg EOD for a few weeks, it MAY make them better able to handle 125mg ED later on. There's one user here (Smitch) who took 125mgED and swore off it cuz he couldn't handle it (he can chime in). He quit after 1 week. Makes me wonder if he had started off EOD, if he woudl've better handled the ED dose later? Instead, he stopped using DNP altogether.

(In fact I plan on researching if small EOD dosage makes people handle ED dosage later on for those who can't even handle 125mgED. This would be a good study).

btw: Actually tolerance does build up. There are many logs online where people take say 250mg for a few weeks and eventually fat loss stops and the sides go away. In order to resume weight loss, they had to up the dosage again. From what I read, the body also lowers thyroid output to compensate requiring the added dosage. I wish I could link you to the Concialitor posts where he talks about this. I wish he had written his book.


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

agentmrbean said:


> The problem is, even at 125mgED, some folks just have HORRIBLE sides and can't even take it.
> 
> If they take 125mg EOD for a few weeks, it MAY make them better able to handle 125mg ED later on. There's one user here (Smitch) who took 125mgED and swore off it cuz he couldn't handle it (he can chime in). He quit after 1 week. Makes me wonder if he had started off EOD, if he woudl've better handled the ED dose later? Instead, he stopped using DNP altogether.
> 
> ...


There definitely seems to be tolerance that builds up after a while but you shouldn't necessarely increase the dosage. I'm on 250 a day and I'm just starting tosee good results. 125 did nothing. After a week or so I might bump up to 375mg/250/375 if I see it stops.

I think that if you can't handle 125 it's not worth doing any less, cardio will do more for you.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

agentmrbean said:


> The problem is, even at 125mgED, some folks just have HORRIBLE sides and can't even take it.
> 
> If they take 125mg EOD for a few weeks, it MAY make them better able to handle 125mg ED later on. There's one user here (Smitch) who took 125mgED and swore off it cuz he couldn't handle it (he can chime in). He quit after 1 week. Makes me wonder if he had started off EOD, if he woudl've better handled the ED dose later? Instead, he stopped using DNP altogether.
> 
> ...


Well 125mg EOD would get the user to get used to the side effects more slowly granted, but the effectiveness would just be terrible defeating the point of taking it. But, if your taking 125mg EOD just to get used to the sides, and not worry about losing weight, then I can understand

Yeah a lot of people can't run DNP because they can't deal with the side effects, if they all could then a lot more people would be running it! I don't know what it is about American boards, but you mention DNP on there and a huge uproar shortly follows!

And no, tolerance does not build up. *Your body can not build tolerance to a poison.* I know where you've got that from; Concilator. I think I've read nearly all of his posts and that's what I used to think regarding tolerance, me and @DiggyV actually discussed this through PM.

I was disppointed too when he didn't release his book, 'Dieting with DNP'. We'll just have to wait for Diggys Guide


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

thinkinht said:


> *There definitely seems to be tolerance that builds up after a while but you shouldn't necessarely increase the dosage*. I'm on 250 a day and I'm just starting tosee good results. 125 did nothing. After a week or so I might bump up to 375mg/250/375 if I see it stops.
> 
> I think that if you can't handle 125 it's not worth doing any less, cardio will do more for you.


Again, I used to think this too mate,

But as DNP is a poison, your body cannot develop a tolerance to it, you just get used to the side effects.


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Echo said:


> Again, I used to think this too mate,
> 
> But as DNP is a poison, your body cannot develop a tolerance to it, you just get used to the side effects.


I meant in terms of weight loss, I've read several logs were people just stop losing weight after a while. Do you think that's the point where they should come off, rest and try again?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

thinkinht said:


> I meant in terms of weight loss, I've read several logs were people just stop losing weight after a while. Do you think that's the point where they should come off, rest and try again?


Everytime I use DNP, I never lose weight until five days later when it clears my body due to water retention.

This is why I say to people not to use the scales while using DNP, because it messes with you mentally.


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Echo said:


> Everytime I use DNP, I never lose weight until five days later when it clears my body due to water retention.
> 
> This is why I say to people not to use the scales while using DNP, because it messes with you mentally.


If only it was that easy mate ^^ .


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

agentmrbean said:


> btw: *Actually tolerance does build up.* There are many logs online where people take say 250mg for a few weeks and eventually fat loss stops and the sides go away. In order to resume weight loss, they had to up the dosage again. From what I read, the body also lowers thyroid output to compensate requiring the added dosage. I wish I could link you to the Concialitor posts where he talks about this. I wish he had written his book.


I have removed the rest of your post, as its not relevant to my answer below.

A tolerance to DNP categorically doesn't build up. The bio-chemical response your body produces to the introduction of DNP, the energy uncoupling and the the reduction in ATP efficiency, is linearly proportional to the dose taken. It is not like Clenbuterol, Ephedrine or any of the Alpha or Beta stimulants / fatloss agents which work in a completely different way and tolerance does build up. It is physiologically impossible to build up a tolerance to DNP. This comes from medical journals - of which I have read most of the ones out there over the last 3 years, not from bro=science logs where I can guarantee that the stuff is not being used in a correct controlled manner, and also that people aren't logging what they are actually doing

People that claim there is a tolerance build up are either not taking DNP (there have been cases of other fatburners labelled as DNP) or straight lying about taking it in the first place, or how they are taking it.

I have run extended cycle studies on DNP one out at 10 weeks (I do not recommend this) and I lost on every single week that I intended to - I did modulate my diet during 4 weeks to deliberately stop fat loss, however this is is only accomplished through either bad diet or giving into carb cravings. If you run it correctly, with the correct diet then you will lose weight every week you are on it, with the exception of week 1. And the sides don't diminish trust me on this.

Also as far as building up a 'tolerance' by taking it every other day, again no. Whet you may do it get acclimatised to feeling hot and sweating like a drugs mule in Singapore Airport but the sides do not diminish, nor does a tolerance build up.

I'm sorry but this is just bad advice.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

Echo said:


> Again, I used to think this too mate,
> 
> But as DNP is a poison, your body cannot develop a tolerance to it, you just get used to the side effects.


Echo/Diggy

You're mistaking tolerance with "ability to handle the sides and declining sides". Why is it that someone can take 250mg/ed and then 2 weeks later, can barely feel the sides?

What mechanism is that?

According to this logic, if you took 250mgED for 3 months - the sides on the 3rd month should be exactly like the first day since you don't build a "tolerance" no?

Also you didn't answer my main question: If a person can't handle 125mg/ED would they not benefit from trying 125mg EOD for a few weeks THEN going to 125mgED? Would they be able to handle it then? I wish that user who couldn't handle 125mgED would try it for us as a test. Perhaps he's reading this?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

agentmrbean said:


> Echo/Diggy
> 
> You're mistaking tolerance with "ability to handle the sides and declining sides". Why is it that someone can take 250mg/ed and then 2 weeks later, can barely feel the sides?
> 
> ...


Just read Diggys response above... Should answer your questions


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

Listen to the DiggyV....

I've ran 125mg for 2-3 weeks and with cardio and a calorie deficit with a high protein low carb diet(but not no carb) and have been surprised how

effective it is without having to cook yourself stupid...amazes me how everyone seems to want to crank the dose up asap and end up a sweating mess...

Its way funny stuff and although i'll probably use it again I think you've got to get your head sorted regards to diet and use it wisely ..... same as aas tbh.

I find the heavy breathing indicates that its doing its evil thang tbh and I don't notice the heat but my breathing is dire on it.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

Dudeofdoom said:


> Listen to the DiggyV....
> 
> I've ran 125mg for 2-3 weeks and with cardio and a calorie deficit with a high protein low carb diet(but not no carb) and have been surprised how
> 
> effective it is without having to cook yourself stupid...amazes me how everyone seems to want to crank the dose up asap and end up a sweating mess...


You're not my focus tho. 125mgEd works for you. I'm focusing on those who can't handle 125mgEd. I never should've used the word "tolerance", people immediately get hungup on that word. More accurate description is being able to handle the sides.

No one's answered this basic question:

If person A (eg: user Schmidt here) has trouble with 125mgED ...

would they benefit from going 125mgEOD for a few weeks and then goign 125mgED at which point, they CAN handle the sides?

I'm not a big fan of the solution of dnp is not for you then, go use clen.


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

Don't forget these are UGL stuff the dosing between brands can vary...


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

agentmrbean said:


> You're not my focus tho. 125mgEd works for you. I'm focusing on those who can't handle 125mgEd. I never should've used the word "tolerance", people immediately get hungup on that word. More accurate description is being able to handle the sides.
> 
> No one's answered this basic question:
> 
> ...


Since me and Diggy have given you what you want to know, numerous times... Let me ask you a question:

What you said above, which I highlighted in bold - "I'm not a big fan of the solution of dnp is not for you then, go use clen"

DNP is not used for fun. These drugs have a purpose, Clen and DNP are for weight loss. If you can get the same amount of effectiveness, with nowhere as near as many sides, why would you still opt for the other drug which has the same effectiveness, but makes you feel awful?

If Clen was exactly the same as DNP, but without the sides; I can assure you I would be using Clen. Your situation your describing (125mg EOD), has the same effectiveness as Clen, so why wouldn't you use it?


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

Dudeofdoom said:


> Listen to the DiggyV....
> 
> I've ran 125mg for 2-3 weeks and with cardio and a calorie deficit with a high protein low carb diet(but not no carb) and have been surprised how
> 
> ...


I had issues with breathing too, felt like I had to concentrate on filling my lungs with large breaths mg:

Didn't read that as a side anywhere, glad to know it wasn't just me.

I think the cravings for food is one of the worse sides, only 2nd to night sweats.

Will give it another go, this time with more determination and cardio :gun_bandana:


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

abcplumb said:


> I had issues with breathing too, felt like I had to concentrate on filling my lungs with large breaths mg:
> 
> Didn't read that as a side anywhere, glad to know it wasn't just me.
> 
> ...


Heavy breathing is one of the main side effects associated with DNP, strange how you haven't come across it before. The reason heavy breathing occurs is because DNP makes mitochondria inefficient, there is mitochondria in the lungs, thus making breathing harder.

I have terrible cravings too. Tip: Always keep a big bowl of salad and sugar free jelly in the fridge. Salad to make your meals a lot bigger and in between meals when your hungry. Sugar free jelly as a dessert if you wish, and when you crave something sweet.

Sometimes it takes people one or two DNP runs to understand the concept of DNP. They research and think 'The fat will melt off me whatever'. They get their DNP, run it for say two weeks while eating like crap and then they're disappointed at the results, which is a shame because DNP isn't that cheap.

You've sort of got to pretend you aren't running DNP, which is hard I know. But then DNP get's treated as something that helps you, not does it for you.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

agentmrbean said:


> You're not my focus tho. 125mgEd works for you. I'm focusing on those who can't handle 125mgEd. *I never should've used the word "tolerance"*, people immediately get hungup on that word. More accurate description is being able to handle the sides.
> 
> No one's answered this basic question:
> 
> ...


The issue is that EOD 125mg will mean you reach a peak saturation (reached at about 5 days into the first week), of around 250mg. ON 125mg ED this is closer to 400Mg and at 250 it is closer to 700mg, so the differences are not far off double. So the actual sides someone will get will be almost non-existent - even for someone who is having issues and the jump to ED will still seem massive, and as for 250, trust me I hardly feel 125, but 250 is a big jump for me and substantially worse as far as side effects go.

So it is unlikely that running 125 EOD is a good way of breaking yourself in to DNP.

Also with reference to the phrase highlighted in Bold, I do think you initially meant tolerance as in reducing effect, as you were saying how some people were getting nothing after 2 weeks, as per your previous post below, also highlighted:



agentmrbean said:


> btw: Actually tolerance does build up. There are many logs online where people take say 250mg for a few weeks and eventually fat loss stops and the sides go away. In order to resume weight loss, they had to up the dosage again. From what I read, the body also lowers thyroid output to compensate requiring the added dosage. I wish I could link you to the Concialitor posts where he talks about this. I wish he had written his book.


This is very definitely tolerance in the meaning that you become accustomed to it and the effects diminish.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

So you're saying 125mg EOD will still result 3 weeks later in inability to handle 125mgED as in Schmidt's case? I know many women who I know for a fact won't be able to handle 125mgED.

His only option then is to forego DNP and use clen? (which honestly, I find very hard on the heart, and while on clen I was scared).

I'm currently compiling all of Conciliator's best posts into a PDF and will and share with everyone. If someone wants to use it and make a guide, even better. Will take me awhile, he has a lot of posts


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

btw: I just found another "mini-cycle" post from C that I think might be another good option. Thoughts?

http://thinksteroids.com/forum/steroid-forum/weekly-dnp-use-134263263.html#post601638


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

I tried 2 weeks at 125mg and struggled at the end with sides, mainly just felt exhausted.

This time I'm running t3 and Damn I feel 100 times better, although I'm worried mine may be under dosed as I'm not sweating ad much either, but am on twice the dose. The laboured breathing is there, so I know it's working to some extent.


----------



## Nicolegirl (Feb 20, 2014)

Echo said:


> Everytime I use DNP, I never lose weight until five days later when it clears my body due to water retention.
> 
> This is why I say to people not to use the scales while using DNP, because it messes with you mentally.


Can anyone actually gain weight on this? Due to Low sugars levels I'm eating alot of calories. My bra now feels like it's choking me and also my socks lol! Stood in scale with a 3lb gain!


----------



## Nicolegirl (Feb 20, 2014)

paullen said:


> I tried 2 weeks at 125mg and struggled at the end with sides, mainly just felt exhausted.
> 
> This time I'm running t3 and Damn I feel 100 times better, although I'm worried mine may be under dosed as I'm not sweating ad much either, but am on twice the dose. The laboured breathing is there, so I know it's working to some extent.


Interesting, I have took 125mg and only one week I was dying .. Just zonked, second week I have different sides. I'm energetic but think that's due to low sugar levels.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Nicolegirl said:


> Can anyone actually gain weight on this? Due to Low sugars levels I'm eating alot of calories. My bra now feels like it's choking me and also my socks lol! Stood in scale with a 3lb gain!


Yeah it's perfectly normal, this is why I say to people not to weigh themselves when on DNP!


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Nicolegirl said:


> Can anyone actually gain weight on this? Due to Low sugars levels I'm eating alot of calories. My bra now feels like it's choking me and also my socks lol! Stood in scale with a 3lb gain!


DNP can make you retain water, in fact you should wait until you lose the water after stoping the DNP to really see its results on you.


----------



## Nicolegirl (Feb 20, 2014)

I hope so. I've eating 1500 carbs over 3 days with low sugar levels I think today is gonna finish the same with another 500. Crazy! I've ended the cycle for now. I can hardly get in my jacket.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

paullen said:


> I tried 2 weeks at 125mg and struggled at the end with sides, mainly just felt exhausted.
> 
> This time I'm running t3 and Damn I feel 100 times better, although I'm worried mine may be under dosed as I'm not sweating ad much either, but am on twice the dose. The laboured breathing is there, so I know it's working to some extent.


So you took t3 with 125MG Ed and it made it "better"? Wonder if EC would have the same effect.

This is interesting. Maybe Schmidt should do 125mgED and see if it makes it tolerable?


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

I added t3, took 125mg and found sides were much better, Upped it to 250mg and was still fine. Don't take it as gospel though because I don't know the whether or not the 250s are properly dosed.

I would like to try going up again, but have a very active job and can't risk it taking all the energy out of me. I'm definitely the leanest I've been for years.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

paullen said:


> I added t3, took 125mg and found sides were much better, Upped it to 250mg and was still fine. Don't take it as gospel though because I don't know the whether or not the 250s are properly dosed.
> 
> I would like to try going up again, but have a very active job and can't risk it taking all the energy out of me. I'm definitely the leanest I've been for years.


If it's working for you - it's working for you.

I've heard Ephedra/Green XXX Extract/Yohimbe or Clen helps with DNP but first I've heard T3 also helps handle the sides. I'm gonna write it down and test it out myself here soon. Very interesting and wonder why T3 would make a difference. Are you sure it's not because you took a break and started taking it again?


----------



## Vitagabriel24 (Feb 23, 2014)

What the benefits of using dnp with t3?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Vitagabriel24 said:


> What the benefits of using dnp with t3?


if you are planning on a longer cycle it helps with your enegery as DNP stops your natural T3 production after a while


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

MunchieBites said:


> if you are planning on a longer cycle it helps with your enegery as DNP stops your natural T3 production after a while


Even on shorter cycle it's a good idea, the minute DNP enters your system your body stops converting t4 to t3, this is why t3 is important. I'd also wager to say that the loss in production of T3 continues for a while after you stop DNP (read that somewhere on the forum), this is why some people get some rebound weight after stopping. Ideally you'd run T3 throughout and stay on it for a few days. Your thyroid will recover just fine but you'll have to watch your diet, what I find works is as soon as I stop t3 I start using t4 and taper that down. Never had thyroid crash that way.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

People have posted that taking T3 has helped their mood greatly.

Started DNP. My temp on first day was 97.6. Today it's 98.3 on day 2. Is it normal for temperature to jump that high that fast? It is a warmer day though. Weird.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

I got a question for the peanut gallery:

I'm on 250mg+t3+ephedra.

I can barely notice any sides. Barely sweat and no lethargy. I got my crystal DNP from a very popular USA source, so i'm sure it's legit.

Since I assume 250mg is around 20% metabolic boost - which scenario applies to me?

a) DNP is boosting metabolism 20%. My not feeling sides doesn't mean DNP is not working. Just means i'm very tolerant of it.

or

B) Since you aren't swearing, DNP is not having an effect on the mitochondria. Body is simply flushing out DNP w/o any metabolic boost. Apparently i'm superhuman and DNP doesn't affect me.

What does the lack of sides tell me? So if at 400mg I feel sides, that means a 400% metabolic boost or 200%?


----------



## cupra5155 (Jul 30, 2013)

agentmrbean said:


> I got a question for the peanut gallery:
> 
> I'm on 250mg+t3+ephedra.
> 
> ...


how many days have you taken 250mg of dnp?


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

cupra5155 said:


> how many days have you taken 250mg of dnp?


4.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

agentmrbean said:


> 4.


Give it a few more days. Don't be tempted to up the dose just yet


----------

